
Product Prioritization Should Consider Cost - thelarry
http://blog.larrold.com/2016/01/04/prioritizing-and-cost/
======
patch45
> Salaries of engineers * time – This is the superficial cost. Pretty easy to
> calculate

We don't do it precisely because it's not easy to estimate.

